# This hurts my eyes to watch!!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Spend some of that dosh on lessons pulease!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yah i have seen this video before. I dont think she is honsetly that bad, except she seemed to be having a difficult time getting where she needed to be (like with the horse over the fence), she got left behind a lot. I think it was extremely rude for the people in the background laughing at her. Why dont they try jumping that high?? Its not that easy. She could have just been having a bad day, God only knows i have plenty of those. I cant just judge a person after only seeing a clip of the rider, i would have to watch her ride/ jump more than once to determine if she is a bad rider or w/e. Sry but i know how that rider probably felt, there are days i feel like crap when i ride lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha, that girl has no clue what form she is supposed to be projecting in the middle of a NATIONAL show.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

That is AWFUL.

Sure, I've seen worse riding, but if you cannot stay in the saddle on the flat, and and can't even manage a solid two-point, you shouldn't be going over ANY fences, let alone ones that size. It's an accident waiting to happen and she's going to ruin that poor horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kyani,

Thank you for putting into words what I was thinking. The rider can't even keep a good position on the flat....
Even if a rider is having an off day, they should at least be able to keep a two-point, especially at that level.
poor horse..


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

i feel so bad for the horse. Poor horse. Seriously, if you want to ride like that. Go buy a biginner horse. Good thing that horse is tolerant. GIVE IT IT"S HEAD!!!



---------------------------
Check out this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re45uQBq1N8


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

wow. I know I am by no means a perfect rider at all but the poor horse. Everytime she got left behind she pulled on his mouth.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh dear!! i was positive she was going to come off a couple of times there. and the poor horse having its mouth pulled like that. it must have been hard clearing those fences without a free head too 

i know everyone has bad days but geez, even i know a 2 point seat on a good or bad day :?


----------

